# Knicks sign Earl Barron to a 10 day contract



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

OAKLAND, Calif. 4/2/10 (AP)—The New York Knicks have signed free agent center Earl Barron(notes) to a 10-day contract.

The team announced the move before Friday night’s road game against the Golden State Warriors. Barron had been playing for Iowa in the NBA Development League.

The 7-footer was averaging 16.2 points and 10.2 rebounds for Iowa. He previously had played 82 games over three seasons with the Miami Heat before spending the past two seasons in the Development League. He averaged 4.9 points and 3.0 rebounds for Miami.

*Gallinari, Barron help Knicks surprise Celtics for a Knick WIN.* 

NEW YORK (AP)—Maybe Walsh & Damtoni can take a lesson from Earl Barron(notes).

Barron outworked Boston’s frustrated front line all night.
Barron had 17 points and a career-best 18 rebounds in his first NBA start in two years after spending most of this season in the NBA Development League.

“I’ve been in the D-League the whole year and been waiting for the opportunity,” Barron said. “And opportunity doesn’t knock many times, so I’m just trying to take advantage of it while I can.”


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The 10 day contract signing of Earl Barron happen to be the best thing the Knicks organization did for the team since they Fired Isiah Thomas. 
Two seasons wasted....to acomplish over a 100 losses and over $30M in cap space for the 2010 offseason (with only 4 players under contract for the 2010-11 season). 

*Note:* The average .500 record team starting lineup salary is above $35M


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ He's averaging 14 and 11 as a Knick! :yay:


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

Earl the Pearl is back :champagne:


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says. If I'm Donnie Walsh, I sign this guy for the rest of the year and give him a contract for next year.

He brings so much to the team which is what we are lacking. Three games in with the Knicks, doesn't even have a official practice or training and still brought us energy and great consistent play.

He's everything Jordan Hill was supposed to be. They better not **** this up, keep him and build around Walker, Gallo, Barron, Sergio, Douglas.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Punk said:


> I don't care what anyone says. If I'm Donnie Walsh, I sign this guy for the rest of the year and give him a contract for next year.
> 
> He brings so much to the team which is what we are lacking. Three games in with the Knicks, doesn't even have a official practice or training and still brought us energy and great consistent play.
> 
> He's everything Jordan Hill was supposed to be. They better not **** this up, keep him and build around Walker, Gallo, Barron, Sergio, Douglas.


LOL, Barron is 30 years old playa. I doubt we'll be able to have him duplicate the performance he's having next year let alone build around him. When it's all said and done, Jordan Hill will have had the better career by far.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Will Jordan Hill ever be a center though?


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, Barron is 30 years old playa. I doubt we'll be able to have him duplicate the performance he's having next year let alone build around him. When it's all said and done, Jordan Hill will have had the better career by far.


Umm...Barron is 28 and Jordan will get lost once Yao returns next year. Right now, Barron has more experience and hunger than Hill ever showed. Earl's age should not be a factor considering the Knicks will probably look to sign Marcus Camby for the Center spot who is obviously way older.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Punk said:


> Umm...Barron is 28 and Jordan will get lost once Yao returns next year. Right now, Barron has more experience and hunger than Hill ever showed. Earl's age should not be a factor considering the Knicks will probably look to sign Marcus Camby for the Center spot who is obviously way older.


The addition of Earl Barron, shows what we been missing in the Zach & Lee lineup in coach Dantoni's first Preseason Games during the 2008-9 season. 
With Earl Barron in the rotation David Lee can now dominate his natural position at PF. Harrington, Chandler, and Gallo can dominate their natural position at SF. Walker can concentrate on being creative at the SG position. Toney Douglas could work all his creative talents at the PG position. 
Having a rookie Jordan Hill on the team now would be a great A+ for the future Knicks, while he watch, learn, comunicate, compete, and tandem with either C-Barron or PF-Lee, to develope into a well rounded young 6.10 F/C-NBA player. 
The Houston Rockets headcoach Adelman's one month developement of Jordan Hill, he has already named Hill a Rockets "KEEPER" throughout his rookie contract. I will not be suprise or shock next season when Jordan Hill appear in the Rook/Solpmore All-Star game.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

If Mcdyess refuse to play in Denver (Billups trade), what make u think Marcus Camby whom the Knicks traded b/c he did not go to one of Owner Dolan functions in the offseason would want to play again for the Knicks???


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Krstic All-Star said:


> Will Jordan Hill ever be a center though?


He's 6-11, 250lbs. My question to you is, why couldn't he play center? We are starting a 6-9 player there at the moment.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Punk said:


> Umm...Barron is 28 and Jordan will get lost once Yao returns next year. Right now, Barron has more experience and hunger than Hill ever showed. Earl's age should not be a factor considering the Knicks will probably look to sign Marcus Camby for the Center spot who is obviously way older.


Oh, my bad. Now remind me what big difference 28 years old and 30 years old make? I wonder what you would think of a 7 year difference because that is the age gap between both Hill and Barron. Your discrediting Hill and his ability to play the game and yet are not acknowledging that the kid is averaging 7ppg and 5rpg on 54% shooting in just 17mpg for the Rockets. Exploiate that over the number of minutes Baron is playing, especially in our pro-offense system, and Hill's numbers would easily eclipse Barron's. You think Hill isn't going to get time next year? Think again. He plays the 4 spot and is actually a perfect fit next to Yao. Whereas Yao is slow, cumbersome, low-post scorer; Hill is the agile, nimble, face-up player. Let's also not forget the fact that aside from Scola (who is a free agent) they have no big men at that spot (and don't say Hayes because he's their backup 5).

*I would also like to know how you know of Hill's "hunger" when none of us have really gotten a chance to see him play other than in Houston?* I mean, D'Antoni is amounting to look like a complete moron. He had Hill, Douglas and Milicic on the bench supposedly because of this "hunger" nonsense and now all 3 are having pretty solid seasons. The only difference is that they are actually getting a legitimate opportunity.

I actually like Earl and would like to see him back next year but will not be fooled that this guy is some sort of building block. Age means everything when you use the term "building block." He remained unsigned this long in the season for a reason. This isn't to say that he can't be a valuable rotation player for us because this game is all about fits. All I am saying is that if I had to choose between a Marcus Camby and him, Camby wins in a landslide because he's the better player. If I had to choose between he and Hill, Hill wins in a landslide because he is actually a legitimate building block. I recommend you don't drink the cool-aid and be realistic.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> If Mcdyess refuse to play in Denver (Billups trade), what make u think Marcus Camby whom the Knicks traded b/c he did not go to one of Owner Dolan functions in the offseason would want to play again for the Knicks???


I'd think nothing of it because they are both completely different individuals and as a result, react differently to different situations.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> The addition of Earl Barron, shows what we been missing in the Zach & Lee lineup in coach Dantoni's first Preseason Games during the 2008-9 season.
> With Earl Barron in the rotation David Lee can now dominate his natural position at PF. Harrington, Chandler, and Gallo can dominate their natural position at SF. Walker can concentrate on being creative at the SG position. Toney Douglas could work all his creative talents at the PG position.
> Having a rookie Jordan Hill on the team now would be a great A+ for the future Knicks, while he watch, learn, comunicate, compete, and tandem with either C-Barron or PF-Lee, to develope into a well rounded young 6.10 F/C-NBA player.
> The Houston Rockets headcoach Adelman's one month developement of Jordan Hill, he has already named Hill a Rockets "KEEPER" throughout his rookie contract. I will not be suprise or shock next season when Jordan Hill appear in the Rook/Solpmore All-Star game.


The funny thing about all this is that even though Earl Barron is exactly what we needed for our rotation devoid of big men, he probably would have never gotten the shot with Jefferies and Bender still on board. D'Antoni seems very much inclined to play favorites and likely would have had Barron sitting next to Hill, Milicic and Douglas on the bench. If 2010 doesn't work out and we can not lure two all-stars to the city, I think we need to consider getting rid of this goofball. He is clearly inept when it comes to developing young talent and building a team. It makes me wonder how credible a coach this guy is if he can only be successful with all-star studded teams. Your telling me there was a dramatic difference between the pre-Kevin Martin Rockets and us? Hell, with what I've seen from him thi season, I might have a shot at coaching.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It was a good signing for NY, in fact I'm surprised someone didn't pick Barron up sooner. He was flat out dominating the NBDL. Considering how many terrible big men exist in the NBA, it seemed like a no-brainer to give him another shot.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

yodurk said:


> It was a good signing for NY, in fact I'm surprised someone didn't pick Barron up sooner. He was flat out dominating the NBDL. Considering how many terrible big men exist in the NBA, it seemed like a no-brainer to give him another shot.


He was only averaging 16ppg and 10rpg in the D-League. That's far from dominating. I like him but I think we might be getting carried away with his abilities.


----------

